# My Abbreviated Story



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I went to the SC after the SC because I had a long trip. I was concerned EAP would give me a bad EAP experience.

Along the way, I passed an M3 in my M3. The other driver was jealous of me because my drivetrain was different. Somehow, I don't think the PUP helped, but the PUP is nice.

_Let me know how you interpret this story below._


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Acronyms are a disease that are taking over society. It's rooted in people that grew up texting on small screens/keyboards. It's become so bad the Elon Musk had to issue a company-wide Space-X directive that prohibited the use of any acronym not on the "approved" list. There's a reason why every word isn't three letters long (because there are more words than combinations of three letters). I guess longer acronyms are better. JMHAO YMMV BIDWTBRFYA DKSE QEIAB

When discussing a technical matter, some people are under the mistaken impression that using lots of acronyms makes them appear more intelligent or versed in the subject matter. It's also a sign of laziness. But someone who knows what they are talking about is generally good at explaining it in a way that someone not as knowledgeable can easily understand. Using acronyms does not accomplish that.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Roflmaoshmewaipal!!

My go to acronym*: Roll on floor laughing my arse off so hard my eyes water and I pee a little.

*not really


----------

